# New Edition 1677/89 Confession



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 20, 2010)

Solid Ground Books has done it again,I received my copy yesterday and have been enjoying it.This is a beautifully bound edition and I highly recommend it.

There was a thread that mentioned it months before it published but I could not find it,does anyone remember it?

SGCB | 1689 LONDON BAPTIST CONFESSION OF FAITH AND THE 1695 BAPTIST CATECHISM: Leather-Bound Hardcover Edition


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this the edition that has the Appendix on Baptism included?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 20, 2010)

timmopussycat said:


> Is this the edition that has the Appendix on Baptism included?



 Yes.


----------



## JM (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my order...I'll post pics on my blog when I get them.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 20, 2010)

I received mine yesterday. I like it because it isn't the modernized version. It is the 1677. It also contains The Baptist Catechism.

Yes, it does have the Appendix as is noted above.


----------



## KSon (Jul 20, 2010)

As the website "correction" mentions, the product that they originally displayed and described was not the one that was shipped. I received mine yesterday and was shocked at the quality in relation to what I was expecting. It has a wafer-thin covering of leather over hardcover-board and, though they claim it is smyth-sewn, it sure seems to have a lot of glue visible at the binding. Masterful confession, very poor product. Going back tomorrow.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 21, 2010)

I spent a very low cost for what it is. I can't tell if it is sewn or glued alone. I do think I see a few glue spots. But for 15 bucks it is a good deal. It is what I want. It is still a good deal. At least when I opened it it wasn't so tight I thought it would rip apart. Just my humble opinion. And it is the 1677. That is significant to me.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 21, 2010)

I remember the initial advertisement comparing its binding to The Valley of Vision. That was what made me purchase one. I thought it would be bound like the VoV or a pocket New Testament. Alas, it is not. The only thing really wrong with it is its failure to meet my expectation. But I think the advert had something to do with that as well.


----------



## JM (Jul 21, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> And it is the 1677. That is significant to me.



Brother, why is that significant?


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jul 21, 2010)

What is most significant about this edition is that it includes the original epistle to the reader. That along with the excellent forward written by James Renihan have cleared up some misconceptions I have had regarding how this confession came to be.


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 21, 2010)

Got mine this week also. I did not catch the difference, but I will keep it.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 21, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I spent a very low cost for what it is. I can't tell if it is sewn or glued alone. I do think I see a few glue spots. But for 15 bucks it is a good deal. It is what I want. It is still a good deal. At least when I opened it it wasn't so tight I thought it would rip apart. Just my humble opinion. And it is the 1677. That is significant to me.



It is definitely sewn. I can clearly see the signatures in my edition. But, it looks like it is probably a combination of glue and sewing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 22, 2010)

I've not seen it, but there is almost always glue on a Smyth sewn binding these days. Rather that stich the headbands on they are usually glued. Sometimes it is almost invisible. Other times not so much.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anybody have the ISBN on this?


----------



## JML (Aug 3, 2010)

fenderpriest said:


> does anybody have the isbn on this?


 
isbn#: 9781599252452


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the 5 copies I ordered. They are not what I expected but they are nice and worth the money. We used them tonight during our family study.


----------



## KSon (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, upon thinking further, I have decided to keep mine. I agree with Pastor Sheffield above that the only thing wrong with it is failure to meet expectations. Expectations aside, it is a very attractive (nice page-presentation, type-set), usable tool. 

If anything, my appreciation for the witness of SGCB has grown through this. They openly and publicly took full responsibility for the error and every correspondence I have had with them has been a portrait of grace.

In all honesty, I am probably _more_ likely to do business with SGCB because of this.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 12, 2010)

Those who have not seen, there was a mistake in the printing. In the advertisement it was supposed to be like the VoV style, but ended up a hardcopy. I know they did something to remedy this, I just can't find the link.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 12, 2010)

I know that everyone likes the soft binding of the VoV. I do, too. But, a quality hard binding is more durable than a soft binding. And, some of the VoV bindings have not been all that great. There seems to be a good deal of inconsistency in quality. This is not the fault of the publisher. It is a bindery problem. It is getting more difficult all the time to find good binderies that can mass produce. Perfect bindings, which are far from that, have just about destroyed the commercial binding business.


----------

